# Can we get a definition of this forum please?



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Do you mean stuff like Steelman, Strong, Waterford, etc., or are companies like Seven and Serotta supposed to go in here too?


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*All Costom*



innergel said:


> Do you mean stuff like Steelman, Strong, Waterford, etc., or are companies like Seven and Serotta supposed to go in here too?



It seems to me that any bike that is primarily custom (& seven & Serotta would certainly qualify) would be adressed in this forum.

Make it up as you go along.

Len


----------

